# Question about Structural Engineering Licensing



## Jennifer Price (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Guys - I have a friend of mine who is interested in getting his Structural Engineering License in NC. He doesn't have his PE yet. He has tried to research the process for NC but is not having any luck. Can anyone here point me to where I can find this information or let me know the steps (like does he need his PE first or can he sit for his SE I first, does he need to take both the SE I and SE II, etc?)

Any help you can give me will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jartgo (Nov 17, 2007)

You sit for the SE just like the PE, you do not need to be a PE first. As I understand it, the requirements are no different, the test is given just like the other PE exams but I think you need to sign up for it just like you would "civil" "mechanical" etc. I had several friends that I graduated with taking the SE I in October (in NC) when I was taking the PE.

I think you need both SE I and SE II if you want to go that route. I believe you need SE II to practice strutural engineering in Illinois and California. As I understand it, in all the other states it's just for bragging rights at this time.

That's about all I know.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 18, 2007)

SE requirements are definitely state specific. Absent any specific requirements one can either take the CE exam with the SE PM option or the STR1 and be considered a SE.

State that I can remember off the top of my head requiring additional tests are CA, IL, WA. I know there are at least several others. One should check with the state board of interest first.

FWIW: CA does not recognize the STR1 test and instead makes a candidate take the CE test followed by the STR2 and a state specific STR3 exam.

hope this helps


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 18, 2007)

jenevans,

MA_PE is right, having a "structural" license is a state by state issue.

But from what I remember, NC is part of a big group of states which only gives a PE license only. (Not SE: a professional structural engineer.) So, by taking the SEI your friend might get by. I did this for my Minnesota license but have since taken other exams to further my licenses in other states.

Off the top of my head the states which have an SE license are: CA, WA, IL, AZ, LA (title only), OR, and HI. There may be a few others though.

I do know that some states require diffrent exams for an SE license. For example, in IL you only need 16 hours of structural exams as well as several credits in structural engineering courses. (Similar to the Model Law Structural Engineer cert from NCEES) In IL, most people just take the SEI and SEII. In CA, you are to first take the PE: Civil exam as well as (2) 2.5 hour exams on surveying and special seismic topics. Then, you are to take the Structural II exam as well as the "Structural III" exam which is written by the CA board.

I hope this helps!


----------



## jartgo (Nov 18, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> jenevans,
> MA_PE is right, having a "structural" license is a state by state issue.
> 
> But from what I remember, NC is part of a big group of states which only gives a PE license only. (Not SE: a professional structural engineer.) So, by taking the SEI your friend might get by.


That makes sense. When my friends were taking it, I was wondering why they wouldn't get their PE license first since the SE doesn't really mean alot in NC right now. Maybe passing SE I will get you a PE license in NC. It probably should if that's not the case already. From what I hear, the SE I is very difficult, much more so than the civil PE with structural concentration. I'll qualify my above statemements with the fact that I haven't taken either...just guessing from what I've heard from various people.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

I will pass this along to my friend. Hopefully he can make up his mind soon...


----------



## knelli (Dec 3, 2007)

Visit:

http://www.ncees.org/licensure/licensing_requirements_2005/

and click on item #23 under title "E. Principles and Practice of Engineering (PE) examination and professional engineering licensure"

This explains which states require which exam for an SE/PE license. I took the PE first and passed fine, I am studying for the SE this spring. Glad I took the PE first to see the format and do some 'pre studying'. Now I'm doing the serious studying for April

FYI: I passed the PE only so far and registered with NCEES. Both Virginia and Iowa licensed me although the survey says they require the SE1 exam.

knelli


----------



## sergcanes98 (Dec 28, 2007)

I passed the Civil - Structural Depth in October '07 (Florida). Most of my practice is structural, but down here the work is concrete and steel, and I hear the SE1 is geared mostly towards bridges, timber and masonry. I did want to try the struct 2, since supposedly it gives you a choice for a buildings or bridges track.

Would I be able to take the Struct 2 directly after Civil-Struct or do I need to go for the Struct 1 first?

Any help is appreciated..


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 28, 2007)

sergcanes98 said:


> I passed the Civil - Structural Depth in October '07 (Florida). Most of my practice is structural, but down here the work is concrete and steel, and I hear the SE1 is geared mostly towards bridges, timber and masonry. I did want to try the struct 2, since supposedly it gives you a choice for a buildings or bridges track.
> Would I be able to take the Struct 2 directly after Civil-Struct or do I need to go for the Struct 1 first?
> 
> Any help is appreciated..


You can take any exam you would like.

The SEI isn't geared mostly towards bridges, timber, and masonry. It has everything structural in it. (~20% of the questions are bridge)

The SEII does give you the choice of either bridges or buildings but it also costs a lot more to take than the SEI.

If you're not planning to get the western zone seals, I'd just take the SE1.


----------



## Casey (Apr 23, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> You can take any exam you would like.
> The SEI isn't geared mostly towards bridges, timber, and masonry. It has everything structural in it. (~20% of the questions are bridge)
> 
> The SEII does give you the choice of either bridges or buildings but it also costs a lot more to take than the SEI.
> ...


Kevo (or anyone else)

I am looking to get the WA SE and will be taking the Structural II exam hopefully in October this year.

My question is that since WA and some other western states only require the Str II exam (plus their own exam), should the need to go to the East coast ever arise would I still be required to do the Str I exam or would I be able to sneak into most states via comity?

Thanks,

Casey


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 23, 2008)

Casey,

If you can pass the SEII and WA SEIII then you won't have any problem getting comity with any east coast states.

If you only take the SEII then you'll still be able to get most (if not all) of the eastern US but will run into trouble with a few midwest states.

IL requires 16 hours of SE exams. (SEI and SEII) When pushed they will except a SEII and SEIII though. NE and LA are somewhat the same way as well.


----------



## Casey (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Kevo!


----------

